# Durhams rock hard wood putty



## The0crasy (Dec 25, 2019)

I was wondering if I could use Durhams under pigmented lacquer? Any input would be appreciated. Im having doubts cause the Durhams is "water based".


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I dont see why you think being water based would matter. If you have doubts, prime it.


----------



## The0crasy (Dec 25, 2019)

I plan on using Lenmar Megavar Conversion Undercoater and the Lenmar Megavar CV white top coat. I'm use to lacquering new cabinets that have a solvent base filler. We are converting flat panel doors to shaker style, the doors have rounded edges that I was going to need to fill with a putty. I have lots of Durhams left over from a previous job. Ive always used the undercoat that is reccomended for the topcoat. So I should shellac then do my undercoat?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Once the Durham cures, you can top coat it with whatever you choose, including primers.


----------



## The0crasy (Dec 25, 2019)

Thanks for the input. I tend to over analyze sometimes.


----------

